# Places you'd like to visit one day?



## jesusus (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd like to visit Japan.. Atmosphere is pretty chill.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Djomla (Jun 15, 2020)

NY.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 16, 2020)

Soooo many place, but if were are going with just one country, it would definitely be Japan. But assuming I have unlimited wealth in this scenario, I could see myself choosing United Arab Emirates bcuz their cities (Dubai/Abu Dhabi) are extremely expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 16, 2020)

places with old building, i like to see and learn,
Osaka, London, Eiffel, Pisa, Colosseum 
but realistically, prolly nowhere, my priority isnt travelling right now


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 16, 2020)

Shiraz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 16, 2020)

I would like to visit all the states (I still have over half more to go) and to travel around the world and see all the countries.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 16, 2020)

Abu Dhabi and Singapore.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 16, 2020)

Japan is pretty fun, but pricy. 


I’d like to go to the Galápagos Islands. So much wildlife and diversity. 

New Zealand. 

All the states. 

Couple countries in Europe like England, Italy, Spain, Norway, Greece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrownedEagle (Jun 16, 2020)

Egypt and Japan on the top i think then Greece and NYC.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 16, 2020)

I would like to go to Portugal or Egypt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jun 16, 2020)

I would like to go back to Miami when things calm down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 17, 2020)

I'd love to go to western Europe and Greece. It'd be neat to visit Northern Canada, Alaska, Greenland, or one of the Scandinavian countries, as well.

I'll say New England as well, but really I want to move there altogether.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 17, 2020)

Harmonie said:


> I'd love to go to western Europe and Greece. It'd be neat to visit Northern Canada, Alaska, Greenland, or one of the Scandinavian countries, as well.
> 
> I'll say New England as well, but really I want to move there altogether.


Nice Choice.


----------



## Snowless (Jun 17, 2020)

I don't have a bucket list of places to which I need to go, but some places I'd like to visit are:

The Keys (literally no idea why I haven't gone yet; they're so close)
Japan
The Galapagos
India
Ireland
New Zealand
Israel


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I definitely wish to visit all fifty states of the United States, at some point, and I also would like to visit countries such as Spain, France, Italy, Germany, Scotland, Ireland, Iceland, and Wales. I have already visited Canada and England, so there was no need to mention them, in the previous sentence.


I'd like to be where your female cousin lives.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2020)

@Mider T, all of my female cousins are married, and I am deeply offended by your desire to meet them.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 18, 2020)

Snowless said:


> I don't have a bucket list of places to which I need to go, but some places I'd like to visit are:
> 
> The Keys (literally no idea why I haven't gone yet; they're so close)
> Japan
> ...


You would love the Keys, it is definitely a trip worth taking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 18, 2020)

Oh yeah the Keys. My friend’s dad went there recently and it seemed nice. 

Argentina.


----------



## Ayala (Jun 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit one of those peaceful looking places in Tibet, where there's Shaolin temples and such. Then i'd like to visit one of those Norwegian places where there's the snow and you can see the Aurora Borealis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 18, 2020)

I would visit every country if I had the money...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, all of my female cousins are married, and I am deeply offended by your desire to meet them.


Why?  You jelly?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 18, 2020)

@Mider T, of course not, but I am fairly certain, from what I have seen of your personality, that none of them would be interested in you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, of course not, but I am fairly certain, from what I have seen of your personality, that none of them would be interested in you.


Then no harm right?


----------



## Raiden (Jun 19, 2020)

Djomla said:


> NY.



Yes come when things get better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 20, 2020)

Australia, Africa, South America and Antarctica. I want to say I've been to all seven continents before I die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 20, 2020)

Nigeria, Ghana, a _proper_ visit to Italy one day, Tibet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Jun 20, 2020)

jesusus said:


> I'd like to visit Japan.. Atmosphere is pretty chill.


Same here, really interested in seeing Japan.

Others would be Italy, Spain and maybe some tropical locations.

Ethiopia is pretty close to where I live (Sudan), and I heard the weed there is great and cheap, would love a short holiday there (was planning to go with a couple of friends but things didn't work out).

...most importantly though, I want to visit the BASE dimension more than anywhere else


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 20, 2020)

Japan. I'd love to go visit some of the cafes there...and go shopping for music in Disk Union and Book Off. I'd need a lot of money, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> Nigeria, Ghana, a _proper_ visit to Italy one day, Tibet.



May I ask why your previous visit to Italy was not a "proper" visit?


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 20, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> May I ask why your previous visit to Italy was not a "proper" visit?


It was only an overnight stay. 

I spent about ten hours at a hotel in Aviano and eight of it was in slumber. Didn't really get to enjoy myself.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 20, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> It was only an overnight stay.
> 
> I spent about ten hours at a hotel in Aviano and eight of it was in slumber. Didn't really get to enjoy myself.



I perfectly understand that, since, when my family went to England in 2007, we stopped briefly in Iceland; we were there for only a half-hour, and we never left the airport, but I definitely wish to properly visit that nation, at some point, in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 21, 2020)

Maybe Japan or China but I hear there is kind of a racism problem in those places so I am a bit hesitant. 

I also wouldn't mind visiting somewhere in Western Africa when the pandemic ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Jun 21, 2020)

Zanzibar


----------



## Yamato (Jun 22, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> Maybe Japan or China but I hear there is kind of a racism problem in those places so I am a bit hesitant.


Yeeeep.
I’ve been to China before and even being asian, I still got looks when I spoke English 
And those weren’t friendly or curious stares either. 

And to elaborate on states. I wanna visit Massachusetts to see my friend. Sit on the four corner states border and say that I’ve been to four states at once


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 22, 2020)

Out of the top of my head: Japan (Tokyo), Russia (St. Peterburg), Canada (Toronto), Netherlands (Amsterdam), Ireland (Dublin)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Jun 22, 2020)

I wish I could go to Ireland.
And to Egypt, but outside of those mass tours taken there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 22, 2020)

I have a strong desire to see the peace memorial museum in Hiroshima. I think being able to see things like the shadows still on the grounds and such adds a lot of emphasis to the horrors of nuclear war. Plus, I also want to go to Japan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 22, 2020)

Son Goku said:


> I have a strong desire to see the peace memorial museum in Hiroshima. I think being able to see things like the shadows still on the grounds and such adds a lot of emphasis to the horrors of nuclear war. Plus, I also want to go to Japan.


There was a Hiroshima and Nagasaki museum display event thing at a Japanese Museum here on display for several months. I coulda gone before ‘rona but I didn’t and regret it


----------



## Stringer (Jun 26, 2020)

Singapore, Colombia and Puerto Rico are on top of my list

I'd also like to see the pyramids of Central America and Egypt at some point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Of Man (Jun 26, 2020)

Mayan Ruins
Pyramids
Inca Ruins
Antartica


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jun 26, 2020)

Amsterdam
Iceland
New York
Amsterdam
New Zealand
Egypt
Northern Italy
Switzerland
Amsterdam
San Francisco
Mongolia
Northern China
All of Japan!


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2020)

Joe Maya said:


> Amsterdam
> Iceland
> *New York*
> Amsterdam
> ...


Get to experience the greatness of Fordham Road and Pizza Rat.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 28, 2020)

Lol I hope that I can see Vegas again.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 27, 2022)

here, just to donate a bit and help around 1-2 days


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 28, 2022)

Tokyo.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2022)

the outside of my cell
j/k


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)

they broke up, but the eatyourkimchi channel gave me the worst travel bug when i saw this clip go up:


it's on my bucket list for sure


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 28, 2022)

ugh now im in my feels that simon and martina broke up


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 29, 2022)

Greece
Vietnam


----------

